# LFTB 5-7



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> He came and he died.
> View attachment 529177


 Congratulations! Persistence pays off. You sure put your time in.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Put it right on the ground, a jake decoy right on top, play some Barry White music and that big ol tom will com running in all pizzed off.


Funky L'il Jake!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Funky L'il Jake!
> 
> View attachment 529313


Lol that’ll pizz em off for sure!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Really wish it would get windy. Good grief


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Back at it in Alcona County, just sitting in a pile of pine tree’s that got cut down recently. Wife has the shotgun and there is a group of birds not far from us, going to see what happens.
Flight


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

Way to go ogb. You sure get your money’s worth. Turkeys never cease to amaze me with how everything can go wrong for days and suddenly it seems easy as pie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Really wish it would get windy. Good grief


Guessing you will get your wish this weekend. Along with 5 straight mornings of frost. Have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

